# Navionics Platinum Plus Chip



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I just bought a new boat and was wondering if any of yall have a Navionics Platinum+ chip for the Gulf of Mexico for a Raymarine E120. I have found them on the internet pretty cheap, but if a forum member is wanting to sell one they have, I'd rather buy from a forum person.

Bob


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Where did you find them cheap, I need to up grade my card?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the cheapest I have found.

http://www.jthelectronics.com/product/33059.html

Bob


----------

